# chevy cobalt... opinions???



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I really like it, chevy did themselves a favor and I give them a :thumbup: ... I havent seen a thread about this car, but then again I havent been around in a while, hopefully its not a repost :/ http://www.chevrolet.com/cobalt/


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks a little like the Tiburon. I like how they made the reverse lights look somewhat like a Ferrari.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Not bad at all.

im quite impressed with this new GM. its the first gm i've seen that's not a box. (although i think they stole the headlights from honda and the body curves from hyndai) its not bad. its got a nice engine too, should be fun to drive. 

if i were so inclined i could get a deal on a new one, my uncle is big somethin-or-other at GM(he hates my little nissans, lol)


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....isnt that the new Cavelier? i know they dropped the name last year and stopped production, and are bringing up the Cobalt. If thats the case, I'm wondering if it will be the tourqeless powerless beast the cavies were....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks better than the GTO, IMHO 
(I said looks better )


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Actually I read an AutoWeek artical on it, and I guess the base models will be not all that fun to drive, but supposedly there is a SS verison that will be supercharged, I think the same engine that Saturn Redline car has, the ecotech, which should prove to be fun. Oh yea, and this is a replacement for the Cavelier


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nico Flax said:


> Actually I read an AutoWeek artical on it, and I guess the base models will be not all that fun to drive, but supposedly there is a SS verison that will be supercharged, I think the same engine that Saturn Redline car has, the ecotech, which should prove to be fun. Oh yea, and this is a replacement for the Cavelier


I think it's (the SS) rated at 205HP at the crank, not sure about torque.

Sad to see the SS tag used on that car though :thumbdwn:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I saw the new commercial for this car for the first time last night, and was thinking why is that Honda bumping the Corvette :wtf:  There isnt anything unique about this car, its pretty bland. I do like that they got rid of the Cavalier.... :thumbup:


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

lol thats what i thought too! but they didn't even try to make the cobalt sound cool, it sounded like a civic hybrid...oh too funny.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id take one
for free


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

it looks ok i wonder how many of the ss will really be made and sold. I think there was three engines 140hp, like a 160hp then the 205, the 160 and 205 wouldnt be too bad. yet i wouldnt buy one


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> There isnt anything unique about this car, its pretty bland.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
It's an american car. aside from wherever it's built.
That means 3 things:
1) less cost than the competition for more car
2) more power than the competition.
3) until their engineers figure out how, more reliability woes than the competition.

Seth

P.S. Normally I'd say questionable ergonomics, but 1) they are getting better and 2) the competition isn't better.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Still, you gotta love the ricer wing stock from an American car company. :loser:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I think it's (the SS) rated at 205HP at the crank, not sure about torque.
> 
> Sad to see the SS tag used on that car though :thumbdwn:



Ford did the same thing with SVT and the contour. And that worked out pretty well.

One of the best cars out there for the money, in its time.


----------



## JaySlide (Aug 27, 2004)

its alright


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

For an "American" car. Not too damn bad. after seeing the options.....DAMN!! 205HP for $21 big ones. HMMMM. but that damn wing on the "SS" has to go. TOO gaudy. I think Chevy is FINALLY starting to get in gear (no pun intended) and make some decent cars. 

It almost looks like a scaled down version of the GTO.....and not costing 35 grand like the GTO.


----------

